

Ask HN: What do you use for viewing log files? - chrisshroba

There are so many services out there, both paid and free, for searching, analyzing, and viewing log files on your servers.  What do you use?
======
marcc
Mostly grep on a single server. But Kibana, Elasticsearch and Logstash work
well in a distributed environment.

